# currently have 2 benq 1070



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

1 in living room 1 in bedroom.. I like this projector allot and the benq brand itself.. My wish list would be brighter darker blacks and bigger screen for the distances I have
Living room is 135 at 11.3 feet I like it dark wife likes it more open
Bedroom 100 at as far back as it can go always dark
Can I get brighter darker blacks and a little bigger and stay in the benq family or a different projector? If I had to give up anything of the 3 it would be the larger size as i am quite happy with size.. Let me know your thoughts.. I've looked at the 1075,1500, 2050-4050 and 7000 and from what I can tell none meet my 3 criteria above the 7000 looks like I might give up size I have now for better picture and the others all look they would be pretty much the same picture.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Highly unlikely there would be any big jump in quality over what you have now unless you jump into the high end Sony or JVC projectors.


----------



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Highly unlikely there would be any big jump in quality over what you have now unless you jump into the high end Sony or JVC projectors.


Thanks yeah that's what I kind of figured the living room 1070 gets beat up hard as its on all the time I've already went through 2 bulbs.. Everytime I go through a bulb I'm like should I be buying a new projector or bulb? Lol somehow I managed to break the latch that holds the cover on so I have to tape that up. I also like to sell my stuff used when it still has a good rep and get newer before the stuff I have is irrelevant lol.. I don't want to goto the high ends until the 4k prices come down(hoping the benq 4k will be as good as the 1070 has been but I'm going to have to wait on that 4k price to come down as you know it will be pricey.. So knowing this if my bulb pops what would you do buy a new bulb upgrade to which projector? Woorse case the unit just goes out and then what?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The issue with 4K at this stage on projectors is Sony is the only one making a true 4K. Even JVC is only doing some creative conversion of their panels to make it look 4K but it is not true 4K.
I suspect projector prices won't be affordable in that market for a few more years. Even Panasonk has not announces a 4K model as of yet.


----------



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> The issue with 4K at this stage on projectors is Sony is the only one making a true 4K. Even JVC is only doing some creative conversion of their panels to make it look 4K but it is not true 4K.
> I suspect projector prices won't be affordable in that market for a few more years. Even Panasonk has not announces a 4K model as of yet.


Agree on the 4k taking time.. so if my 1070 bulb or unit goes out what would you get 1070, 1075 2050-4050?


----------

